# Share your favorite halloween foods!



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

This might be a thread already, but in any case, I wanted to see what you all have done for food in the past. Of course, I have seen some great ideas on pinterest and such... but I want to know what you felt were the crowd favorites and overall best decor wise overall. If you can share a photo and maybe a link to the recipe it would be much appreciated!

I have not done a lot in the way of food in the past because I'm not particularly culinary in nature. But I would like to do better this year! Maybe with your help. Here are some photos of what I did last year. The classic eyeball eggs and a baked pumpkin with a brie dip inside.


----------



## CLEMDAWG (Aug 20, 2015)

We find finger jello molds for Halloween. kids love them. Wife makes pumpkin spiced breadm


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

I made did a seven layer mexican dip in a big party platter and on the top made a spider web with sour cream and put a plastic spider on it. I also filled the cavity in 3ft skeleton with salami and for my veggie dip for my vegetable tray I hallowed out a pumpkin and put it in there  I made a sign for my meats that said "shredded bloody flesh" and "zombie eyeballs" for my shredded buffalo chicken and my bbq meat balls! There are so many fun ideas out there!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I always serve Hannibal Heart-y Chili. I make two large pots full and it is gone by the end of the night.


----------



## Carrie Baugus (Aug 18, 2015)

This is an old play, but since I'm a vegetarian the ribs with a skeleton head at the top don't really work. I get around this by making what are basically two really long strombolis, then slicing them. It's great because you can make them reasonably healthy (which... I'm a health nut) but still amazing.

I have so many recipes. Pick your theme and I will set a menu!

If you have a juicer, I really love beet juices as a substitute for sippable 'blood' (use lots of orange and some strawberries if you don't love beet flavor), or do green juices for a swampy feel.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Carrie Baugus said:


> View attachment 250237
> 
> 
> This is an old play, but since I'm a vegetarian the ribs with a skeleton head at the top don't really work. I get around this by making what are basically two really long strombolis, then slicing them. It's great because you can make them reasonably healthy (which... I'm a health nut) but still amazing.
> ...


OMG! This is so great! I am a vegetarian too and everyone keeps sending me the rib deal on FB and I'm like " Thanks but no thanks!" This is such a great twist. I would love the recipe if you want to post it here or PM me. Also, anything else veggie you would be willing to share.  Also, I love that cupcake holder!


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

One year I did "dragon eggs " which were simply deviled eggs and the mixture had green food coloring. No one ate them! And what was weird is EVERY single gathering I go to I'm asked to bring my deviled eggs because they think they're so good! I have found with the group that I invite to my Halloween parties are all about the look and if it looks strange or different, they won't eat it!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Willodean said:


> One year I did "dragon eggs " which were simply deviled eggs and the mixture had green food coloring. No one ate them! And what was weird is EVERY single gathering I go to I'm asked to bring my deviled eggs because they think they're so good! I have found with the group that I invite to my Halloween parties are all about the look and if it looks strange or different, they won't eat it!


Thats rough! Especially when so many Halloween hoods looks strange or different. We had a fair amount of people eat the eyeball deviled eggs last time. But they didn't really get much food coloring or anything. It was my first time making deviled eggs. I never realized what a pain they are!


----------



## Carrie Baugus (Aug 18, 2015)

punkpumpkin said:


> OMG! This is so great! I am a vegetarian too and everyone keeps sending me the rib deal on FB and I'm like " Thanks but no thanks!" This is such a great twist. I would love the recipe if you want to post it here or PM me. Also, anything else veggie you would be willing to share.  Also, I love that cupcake holder!


OMG, sure! I would be happy to share. I'll look up my starter recipe for the 'ribs' when I get home tonight, provided my notebook isn't packed too far away. I change stuff up every single time I make it, but the basic is a pizza crust filled with a little tomato sauce (not too much so it cuts without being messy), a smattering of garlic cream-cheese spread and mozzarella, herbs/spices, and then a combination of whatever toppings I'm feeling (cooked mushrooms, roasted bell peppers, olives, spinach ... or just crumbled veggie sausage/tomatoes/feta ... seriously, whatever sounds like it would make a good, warm sandwich). And always, always I roast a red bell pepper to use as the 'heart' -- it looks so amazing.

The cupcake holder someone just brought to me. It's seriously cute and looks fun under a blacklight, but I think I might actually have accidentally left it behind at the party this picture is from. :-O Doh!


----------



## Carrie Baugus (Aug 18, 2015)

Willodean said:


> One year I did "dragon eggs " which were simply deviled eggs and the mixture had green food coloring. No one ate them! And what was weird is EVERY single gathering I go to I'm asked to bring my deviled eggs because they think they're so good! I have found with the group that I invite to my Halloween parties are all about the look and if it looks strange or different, they won't eat it!


I feel for you. I was dying to try the hotdog "fingers". I used half veggie dogs and half hotdogs (for those who eat meat) and cut them in halves before heating. After a few hours of dancing, I started scarfing them down myself and saw they were almost untouched even though the rest of our foods were going fast. No one especially wanted to touch the veggie ones except me... they looked freaky real. These are the meaty ones, I think -- but you get the idea:


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've made Bloody Dragon Hearts (aka red stuffed peppers) before, & you could make them vegetarian style or not, whichever you prefer....I make a chunky "blood" to pour on top of it as well.....

I've also made Burrito Bodies, complete with terrified little faces made out of cheese on them...


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I've made Bloody Dragon Hearts (aka red stuffed peppers) before, & you could make them vegetarian style or not, whichever you prefer....I make a chunky "blood" to pour on top of it as well.....
> 
> I've also made Burrito Bodies, complete with terrified little faces made out of cheese on them...


Struffed Pepper are a great idea! Do you have a photo of the burrito bodies? They sound hilarious!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I made frito pies one year for Katoween and now people expect it so it's a must. This is a fun thread and I look forward to seeing all the different twists on food.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Sadly I don't really know how to cook so I have no recipes to share. But I do love fall foods, but who doesn't? For our wedding this year, we are having a small dinner at our place. We plan on serving French Lentil Soup With Tarragon and Cheddar Broccoli Soup! We love warm, welcoming comfort foods of fall!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I made ground cucumber one year, which is another name for silkworm pupae. I figured no one would eat them but me, but they'd make a great decoration. I'd never had them before. They weren't amazing.

This year I wanted to make crickets, but the place that used to sell them (frozen, not the novelty freeze dried kind) went out of business. I might be able to get some mealworms. I want to get them already dead, though.


----------



## Cleo215 (May 26, 2013)

Here are a few pictures from my party.










































View attachment 251949


----------



## vsgal (Oct 18, 2012)

I try to stick with finger foods and things that people would normally eat at one of our parties. Like a PP said, if it is too weird, people won't touch it. I did marinated olives and mushrooms in a vinaigrette that was purple colored and no one touched it. My kitsch is to name each dish with an appropriate spooky name. Then I decorate the table to the theme of the room that it is in. One year, the food was in the voodoo room, so the table was dressed in animal prints and snakes and burlap with skull menu card holders. This is my menu this year:


veggie Tray -- M's worst Nightmare (Hubby HATES veggies)
Wings -- Bat Wings
Greek 7 layer dip -- Do you dare?
Bacon wrapped dates -- Cockroach a go-go
Cheese Ball--dill -- Mold Infestation
Cheese ball--goat cheese with cranberry -- Goat Hearts
Onion Dip -- Mummy Love
meatballs -- RoadKill
Salsa -- Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Buffalo Chicken Dip -- El Diablo
neiman marcus dip with bacon crackers -- Insanity
Deviled eggs -- Devil's Eggs


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

One of the easiest things I do is get a cheesecake from Costco and since it's already scored to cut, I do a spiral with Hershey's syrup and then draw a line from the center to the edge on each score and voila awesome easy spiderweb cheesecake.


----------



## WitchyWoman006 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Halloween Foods*

Here are some pictures from previous years ....


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't have any pictures, but homemade mac and cheese baked in muffin tins with olive slice eyes served on top of steamed spinach is a big hit in my house. We call them swamp monsters.

Not necessarily Halloween only, but we also make octo-pizza pie regularly.


----------

